# Goodnight, Mr. Gobbles...(4 Beards!!!!)



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Team Gobblestoppers are on the leader board!

4/19/10
7:28 am
Genesee County









4 Beards: 9-3/4", 4", 3-1/2", 2-1/2"
22lbs
3/4" spurs

Not bad for a fat kid!:lol:








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...00214130248084_2362793_62368814_5405208_n.jpg


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Sweet on the multi-beard! congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome bird!


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Job. congrats


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice bird J. . .not a bad spring day.


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, Dudes!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

That is a heck of a bird for the contest. 

Except, I don't think you guys signed up.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=330783

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=326397

:lol: Nice turkey though!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW! a quad!
Nice Job


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> That is a heck of a bird for the contest.
> 
> Except, I don't think you guys signed up.
> 
> ...


Haaahahahahhaaaa!!!!!! :lol:

Sorry Jay. But MAN that is toooo funny!


Helluva bird, though dude.... helluva bird. :lol:


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Let the record show........
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3172006&posted=1#post3172006
QDMAman responded in that thread. So......

EDIT: AND IEA made a post too. IEA, check yo facts. We're in. You're proof. :lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Using that thread, I see 3 different people who responded who are not on another team. You can't even tell your roster. I mean, if we all could assume everyone knew who was on our team, you guys would probably be ok. Couldn't have happened to any nicer guys either. I mean, what a shame. :evilsmile


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Whoopsy. :nono:

Figures...:lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Awesome bird, Jay!!!!


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome Bird! Brings back memories of mine from last year!


----------

